# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Помогите участнику АТО.

## Pan Coolish

Василь Кравчук 23 лет от роду, из села Щасливе, Ореховского района, Запорожской области, участник АТО 2014 и 2015 годов, пребывает сейчас в областной клинической больнице г. Запорожья с диагнозом острый лимфобластный лейкоз. 

Друзья, родные, близкие, волонтёры уже собрали сумму на первый этап лечения и первая химиотерапия была успешно проведена. Но это лишь начало борьбы за жизнь и основные усилия и расходы впереди. 

У Василя есть все шансы выбраться из этой страшной напасти, если люди неравнодушные откликнутся на призыв о помощи! 

Телефон 0664724039 - Сергей Кравчук, брат Василя.

Приватовская карта Василя: 5168 7572 7617 7013
***

Семья Василя обращалась в военкомат, который его призывал, там сказали, что смогут помочь только по получению инвалидности, то есть после излечения будет оказана помощь в размере 20 000 грн. К чести военных, они вывернули собственные карманы и отдали столько сколько могли. Всего было собрано около 45 000, но этого крайне мало. Деньги нужны на следующие химиотерапии и пересадку костного мозга. 


Телефон 0664724039 - Сергей Кравчук, брат Василя.

Приватовская карта Василя: 5168 7572 7617 7013

----------


## shell1989

отсилаем денги, нужно помочь ребята

----------

